# BANANA royal



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

how is this created??


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Its a base morph.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

ahh rite :blush: :2thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Is it dominant?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep...


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

nice..i havent seen many about on here though there quite rare are they??any idea of a price?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Thought it was co-dom?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> Thought it was co-dom?


nah, no supers about mark...


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> nah, no supers about mark...


but have they been about long enough to breed together to see or are they Dominant until proved otherwise?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> but have they been about long enough to breed together to see or are they Dominant until proved otherwise?


definately...
there's the banana clown, and as you know, thats a 2 generation job
so 'supers' would've been here by now if they were possible


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> definately...
> there's the banana clown, and as you know, thats a 2 generation job
> so 'supers' would've been here by now if they were possible


Fair point: victory:


----------

